# First Time Going to a Convention



## jabberjackalope (Jul 27, 2009)

I hope this post belongs here. 
Alrighty, so I'm a pretty new to the furry fandom and have been lurking for who knows how long. 
I plan on going to the MFM this year, but I've never been to a convetion. Let alone been around other furries. 
Do I just show up? Is there some sort of equiette/guideline? 
And how do I make friends at the convention? I assume most people will be there with thier friends and I will wonder around looking a little wide eyed from it all. 
Alrighty so yeah, um I tend to ramble too much but yeah any tips for a socially awkward furry?
Thanks


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 27, 2009)

First and foremost, take a serious look around their website. Gather every bit of info you can get, take a look at their forums if they have some.
Besides that, I can't really help as I've never been to MFM.

There's a couple of good starter guides on furry conventions on the Anthrocon website, too, if you want to check them out. Most of these "rules & guidelines" apply generally.


EDIT: It's probably easier to make friends in smaller conventions, furmeets, than in the crowd. If you feel like it, it can be very fun to split a room with a couple of other furries as long as they're okay people, and it can sometimes give you a group of friends to travel through the con with. (Road buddies do the job too!) You should also try to meet people from communities you participate actively in if you know some of them are going to that convention. (I know there's always some kind of mini-meeting from FA at Anthrocon.)


----------



## jabberjackalope (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey thanks for the tips. I check the website often and posted on the forum. Hopefully it will pick up when it's closer to convention time.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey, you're from North Carolina? So am I!
Our state has its own Furry group, you know.
http://furries.meetup.com/319/
Maybe you could go to one of the meetups just to see what it's like to be around other Furries. I haven't gone yet myself, but I bet it's a lot of fun.


----------



## jabberjackalope (Jul 27, 2009)

RoseHexwit said:


> Hey, you're from North Carolina? So am I!
> Our state has its own Furry group, you know.
> http://furries.meetup.com/319/
> Maybe you could go to one of the meetups just to see what it's like to be around other Furries. I haven't gone yet myself, but I bet it's a lot of fun.


 

oh man, I didn't know and I'm not too far from Raleigh. Yeah I'll have to check it out


----------



## Lyrihl (Jul 28, 2009)

Hopefully I'll be going to MFM this year as well. If this con is anything like RCFM, then it wont matter if you're socially akward or not. You'll be having so much fun you'll forget all about it!


----------



## Yain (Jul 28, 2009)

MFM'08 was my first con, I didn't know anyone, but I had such a blast there! So much so, Ill be there this year =3


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 28, 2009)

jabberjackalope said:


> Do I just show up? Is there some sort of equiette/guideline?



Have you looked into registration? A lot of times, cons offer a slightly cheaper registration price if you do it early and online. Just make sure you don't show up without plans for registration, or you'll be disappointed to be turned away from events.

Other than that, just common courtesy and all.



jabberjackalope said:


> And how do I make friends at the convention? I assume most people will be there with thier friends and I will wonder around looking a little wide eyed from it all.
> Alrighty so yeah, um I tend to ramble too much but yeah any tips for a socially awkward furry?
> Thanks



Check out event listings and all. It may be difficult to go a con alone, but I know you won't be the only one. It might help to meet up with people, if you have some online buddies or something. There are usually areas for games, meeting people, talking to fursuiters and such. If all else fails and you spend the majority of the time on your own, I've found you can spend endless amounts of time just browsing the Dealers Den, or striking up a bit of convo with artists and con guests.

For me, the best part of the con was the company I went with. They made it a lot of fun. And there were enough people to totally skip out on awkward silences and all. xD


----------



## jabberjackalope (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the posts guys. I'll go and check it out


----------



## Lyrihl (Jul 29, 2009)

You'd better hurry. Pre-registration for this year end August 1st!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 29, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> You'd better hurry. Pre-registration for this year end August 1st!


You can still get in at the door, I'll add. For a higher price, obviously.


----------

